# Browning Mantis string and cable specs??



## hlyhyt (Jan 1, 2011)

2001 is the only year the Mantis XT was made and the lengths you have are correct. The original strings were made from dynaflight 97.
The Mantis XB was made in 2002 with 88 and 36.25 for lengths.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

hlyhyt said:


> 2001 is the only year the Mantis XT was made and the lengths you have are correct. The original strings were made from dynaflight 97.
> The Mantis XB was made in 2002 with 88 and 36.25 for lengths.


Thank you so much hlyhyt!!!


----------

